# Pea Puffers?



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

So... Any one have any!? 

They have them on a good deal at out LFS and my daughter thought they were the cutest thing ever (maybe not ever... but they are pretty darn cute!) and i was thinking of picking up 3 for the big tank. 

Communal? Hard to care for?


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Not community safe and very messy & territorial. They need at least 5 gallons for each one and a heavily planted or decorated tank to cut down on aggression. your better off getting a cheap 10 gallon tank kit and add an extra filter like a small bio wheel planting it up and getting 2 or 3 which is still pushing it with 3. But they are cute and fun fish. They are also hard with food. Usually they only eat live worms and snails. I used to be a moderate on the dwarf puffer forum but seems that it is shut down now


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not sure which ones, but some puffers are brackish fish so i'd make sure they arent first.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Pea puffers are one of the few puffers that are full freshwater.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

yep pea puffers are full freshwater..they are cute but are extremely agressive. i used to have some and they were great until i seen one try to take on a adult male german blue ram during spawning.. i set up a separate tank for them..

Rick


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive had mine for around a year now and I can say in my experience I have had no aggression what so ever. Again I would not say this will be true for all but I have had mine with least kill's, flag-fish, oto cats, mollies, and various other community. My PP love their snails but also have enjoyed frozen blood worms as well.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

it also depends on the size of the tank..a 55 or bigger i would probably put them in with other fish..anything smaller..i would not..but being the size of them most aquarist try to link them with smaller tanks as they do look sweet in a nano aquarium..

Rick


----------



## Hbird (Jan 7, 2012)

Our 4 dwarf puffers have been with us for 4 weeks now. They are in a 20g long tank (heavily planted) with 8 gold tetras, 2 parotocinclus, and 2 amano shrimp. Two of the puffs have set up territory on one end of the tank and chase the tetras away. The other two puffs are loosely associated toward the middle of the tank and don't bother anyone, but are right out there to grab the worms. One of them prefers to hang out near a rock pile that provides a nice little cave.

I feed live black worms and the snails that grow in our other tank, and do 25% water changes twice weekly, the tank's water parameters are good and want them to stay that way! The puffers seem to need a superior diet and not all LFS sell live food, something to consider.


----------

